# [RISOLTO] errore startup aMule su nuova installazione

## alegioit

ciao,

ho da poco finito di reinstallare gentoo sul serverino domestico.

Funziona tutto ( almeno in apparenza ) tranne aMule...

Al server vi accedo tramite vnc.

Ho provato a reinstallare e ricompilare tutto il sistema, ma non ne vuole sapere!

Il problema principale è che non esiste da nessuna parte il log dell'errore. Quando lo lancio da terminale manda stdout:

```

Initialising aMule 2.2.6 using wxGTK2 v2.8.12

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

Segmentation fault

```

Ho cercato in qualsiasi log possibile ma non c'è nulla!

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.10 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.1-gentoo-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5200_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 11 Aug 2011 07:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r2, 3.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O3 -pipe -ggdb -DCRYPTOPP_DISABLE_ASM"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O3 -pipe -ggdb -DCRYPTOPP_DISABLE_ASM"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi amd64 apng bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dedicated device-mapper dri extras firefox fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k mime mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls no-check-certificate nptl nptlonly openmp opngl pam pcre policykit pppd python readline samba server session smp snmp sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl svg sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vnc xml xmp xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vmware s3 dummy" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -vp amule

```

[ebuild   R    ] net-p2p/amule-2.2.6  USE="gtk -daemon -debug -geoip -nls -remote -stats -unicode -upnp" 0 kB

```

emerge -vp wxGTK

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12.0  USE="X gnome -debug -doc -gstreamer -odbc -opengl -pch -sdl -tiff" 0 kB

```

emerge -vp crypto++

```

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/crypto++-5.6.1-r1  0 kB

```

Non ho la minima idea di cosa possa essere... ci ho passato su tutto il giorno, ma non ho concluso nulla!

Grazie in anticipo!Last edited by alegioit on Tue Aug 23, 2011 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

farlo partire con gdb per vedere dove sta l'errore? 

ANche strace è utile  :Wink: 

----------

## alegioit

Grazie della veloce risposta!!!!

Scusate per la lunghezza del post ma i log sono belli lunghetti...

output gdb ( run ):

```

The program being debugged has been started already.

Starting program: /usr/bin/amule 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Initialising aMule 2.2.6 using wxGTK2 v2.8.12

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007ffff731c135 in CryptoPP::BlockTransformation::AdvancedProcessBlocks (

    this=0xcec388, inBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", 

    xorBlocks=0x0, outBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", length=16, 

    flags=0) at cryptlib.cpp:142

142   cryptlib.cpp: No such file or directory.

   in cryptlib.cpp

```

output gdb ( bt ). Dato che continuava per un bel po' ho postato solo l'inizio:

```

#0  0x00007ffff731c135 in CryptoPP::BlockTransformation::AdvancedProcessBlocks

    (this=0xcec388, inBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", 

    xorBlocks=0x0, outBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", length=16, 

    flags=0) at cryptlib.cpp:142

#1  0x00007ffff7280345 in CryptoPP::Rijndael::Enc::AdvancedProcessBlocks (

    this=0xcec380, inBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", 

    xorBlocks=0x0, outBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", length=16, 

    flags=0) at rijndael.cpp:1237

#2  0x00007ffff7280387 in CryptoPP::Rijndael::Enc::ProcessAndXorBlock (

    this=<optimized out>, inBlock=<optimized out>, xorBlock=<optimized out>, 

    outBlock=<optimized out>) at rijndael.cpp:354

#3  0x00007ffff731c25f in CryptoPP::BlockTransformation::AdvancedProcessBlocks

    (this=0xcec388, inBlocks=<optimized out>, xorBlocks=<optimized out>, 

    outBlocks=<optimized out>, length=<optimized out>, flags=0)

    at cryptlib.cpp:167

#4  0x00007ffff7280345 in CryptoPP::Rijndael::Enc::AdvancedProcessBlocks (

    this=0xcec380, inBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", 

    xorBlocks=0x0, outBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", length=16, 

    flags=0) at rijndael.cpp:1237

#5  0x00007ffff7280387 in CryptoPP::Rijndael::Enc::ProcessAndXorBlock (

    this=<optimized out>, inBlock=<optimized out>, xorBlock=<optimized out>, 

    outBlock=<optimized out>) at rijndael.cpp:354

#6  0x00007ffff731c25f in CryptoPP::BlockTransformation::AdvancedProcessBlocks

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

    (this=0xcec388, inBlocks=<optimized out>, xorBlocks=<optimized out>, 

    outBlocks=<optimized out>, length=<optimized out>, flags=0)

    at cryptlib.cpp:167

#7  0x00007ffff7280345 in CryptoPP::Rijndael::Enc::AdvancedProcessBlocks (

    this=0xcec380, inBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", 

    xorBlocks=0x0, outBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", length=16, 

    flags=0) at rijndael.cpp:1237

#8  0x00007ffff7280387 in CryptoPP::Rijndael::Enc::ProcessAndXorBlock (

    this=<optimized out>, inBlock=<optimized out>, xorBlock=<optimized out>, 

    outBlock=<optimized out>) at rijndael.cpp:354

#9  0x00007ffff731c25f in CryptoPP::BlockTransformation::AdvancedProcessBlocks

    (this=0xcec388, inBlocks=<optimized out>, xorBlocks=<optimized out>, 

    outBlocks=<optimized out>, length=<optimized out>, flags=0)

    at cryptlib.cpp:167

#10 0x00007ffff7280345 in CryptoPP::Rijndael::Enc::AdvancedProcessBlocks (

    this=0xcec380, inBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", 

    xorBlocks=0x0, outBlocks=0xccb7c0 "\370\333\034\177^\252\004", length=16, 

    flags=0) at rijndael.cpp:1237

#11 0x00007ffff7280387 in CryptoPP::Rijndael::Enc::ProcessAndXorBlock (

    this=<optimized out>, inBlock=<optimized out>, xorBlock=<optimized out>, 

    outBlock=<optimized out>) at rijndael.cpp:354

```

strace produce un output gigantesco... non posso postarlo per intero...

----------

## ago

Io proverei a settare un sistema più stabile e con flag meno aggressive..e soprattutto non con gcc 4.5.3

----------

## alegioit

uhm ho notato una cosa strana... ho provato a emergere amuleadu ( usando l'overlay di dottout ) e mi è saltato fuori questo:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-libs/crypto++[sse3]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/crypto++-5.6.1-r1::gentoo (Missing IUSE: sse3)

(dependency required by "net-p2p/amuleadu-2010.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "amuleadu" [argument])

```

Però non capisco perchè lo dice. Se eseguo emerge -vp crypto++ mi dice semplicemente:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/crypto++-5.6.1-r1  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

senza nessuna traccia di flag sse3.

Dato che se non compili crypto++ con sse3 amule da segmentation fault presumo sia quello, ma come fare?

EDIT: come non detto.. hanno rimosso il bug sse3 e la flag non è più necessaria

----------

## alegioit

ricompilando tutto il sistema per l'ennesima volta senza modificare le flag amule è partito... misteri della fede...

----------

## ago

metti risolto se credi sia così =)

----------

